# Beethoven - Violin Concerto



## lordearl (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay - time to unleash what seems like the ultimate question in a classical music forum:

What is the best recording of this concerto for a newbie?

I only own one recording, which is by Oscar Shumsky and is fantastic.

However, everyone I speak with advises the following are the ones to hear;
Vengerov, Heifetz, Menuhin and Grumiaux!

The question is, some of these artists made multiple recordings, so which is best for the 'definitive' recording of the piece?


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually the ultimate question is more like: What does an A minor triad in second inversion symbolise?


----------



## lordearl (Sep 7, 2007)

ermmm don't know much about this...is that the opening chord?


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

This concerto is not one of my favorites, so I only have two recordings of it. I would recommend this one:








​
I don't know if it's the "best" but here is the review from Amazon.com: "When Itzhak Perlman recorded this disc, many critics were surprised by the sobriety and quiet poetry of his interpretation, as though his many fine chamber-music recordings did not provide ample evidence of Perlman's qualities as a "serious" musician. Although beautifully written for the instrument, Beethoven's sole violin concerto does not offer many opportunities for the kind of virtuoso fireworks that have made Perlman famous. But as all great musicians will, he turned this fact to his own advantage. This sensitive, profound performance has already passed into legend as a classic in every sense of the word. _--David Hurwitz"_


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the Walter/Francescatti version. It's pretty good.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

lordearl said:


> The question is, some of these artists made multiple recordings, so which is best for the 'definitive' recording of the piece?


There is not such a thing.

I have the Beethoven concerto played by: 
Perlman, Vengerov, Heifetz (at least 3x), Francescatti, Huberman, Grumiaux, Kreisler, Repin, Mutter, Kuhlenkampff (spell?), Oistrakh and _many more_, both in commercial and pirate recordings, and I don't think I found a definitive recording yet.


----------



## daytrip202 (Oct 11, 2007)

Joshua Bell has a great recording of this concerto matched with the Mendelssohn concerto. That is probably my favorite of the recordings I have heard. It's an older recording, but joseph szigeti also has a great interpretation of the piece.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Beethoven's Violin Concerto is not only my favorite of all violin concertos, but it is my favorite Beethoven Orchestral work.

I have the Takako Nishizaki, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra w/ Kenneth Jean conducting recording, on the Naxos label.

It also includes the two wonderful Romances for violin and orchestra.

PS - No, I know, it's not the definitive rendition of the VC


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Beethoven's Violin Concerto is not only my favorite of all violin concertos, but it is my favorite Beethoven Orchestral work.
> 
> I have the Takako Nishizaki, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra w/ Kenneth Jean conducting recording, on the Naxos label.
> 
> ...


I have her Brahms, coupled with the Bruch first. Very good they are, but not top choice either.


----------



## lordearl (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got a recording of Heifetz in 1940!

His tone and control on the instrument are amazing!! If only he had been around to record today!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

lordearl said:


> Just got a recording of Heifetz in 1940!
> 
> His tone and control on the instrument are amazing!! If only he had been around to record today!


Doremi issued two live recordings:
with Rodzinski in 1945
with Koussevitzky in 1950


----------

